# United Kingdom Quarry Species And Shooting Seasons.



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently had to point out to someone on Facebook that hunting pheasant at this time of year is against the law in the UK, he has since changed the rules on his Facebook group asking people not to post kill pics of out of season game.

So just to make things clear for everyone else in the UK, please see below:

* Gamebird and Waterfowl Open Seasons (dates inclusive)*

*Species**....................England, Wales & Scotland.................**Northern Ireland.........**Isle Of Man*

Pheasant..............................Oct 1 - Feb 1...............................Oct 1 - Jan 31...............Oct 1 - Jan 31

Grey Partridge.....................Sep 1 - Feb 1...............................Sep 1- Jan 31................Protected

Red-legged Partridge...........Sep 1 - Feb 1...............................Sep 1- Jan 31................Oct 1 - Jan 31

Red Grouse..........................Aug 12 - Dec 10..........................Aug 12 - Nov 30............Aug 25 - Oct 31 *

Black Grouse........................Aug 20 - Dec 10_...........................__(not currently found in NI or Isle of Man) _
(Somerset, Devon and New Forest: Sep 1 - Dec 10)

Ptarmigan..............................Aug 12 - Dec 10......................................_(only found in Scotland)_

Duck & Goose.......................Sep 1 - Jan 31...........................Sep 1 - Jan 31.............Sep 1 - Jan 31 - Ducks
Inland.......................................................................................................................July 1 - Mar 31 - Geese**

Duck & Goose_......................_Sep 1 - Feb 20............................Sep 1 - Jan 31.............Sep 1 - Jan 31- Ducks
_below HWM (see below)_...............................................................................................Jul 1 - Mar 31 - Geese **

Common Snipe......................Aug 12 - Jan 31........................ Sep 1 - Jan 31.............Sep 1 - Jan 31

Jack Snipe.............................Protected...................................Sep 1 - Jan 31.............Protected

Woodcock..............................Oct 1 - Jan 31............................Oct 1 - Jan 31.............Oct 1 - Jan 3
_England, Wales, NI and Isle of Man_

Woodcock - _Scotland_...........Sep 1 - Jan 31 - -

Golden Plover.......................Sep 1 - Jan 31.............................Sep 1 - Jan 31..............Protected

Coot/Moorhen.......................Sep 1 - Jan 31.............................Protected......................Protected

HWM - High water mark:
England and Wales: The area of sea shore which is more often than not covered by the flux and reflux of the four ordinary tides occurring midway between springs and neaps.
Scotland: Area between high and low water marks of ordinary spring tides
Northern Ireland: The limit of where the living seaweed is attached to the stones of the foreshore.
* Currently a voluntary ban on shooting red grouse is in place.
** Geese can only be shot under licence under the _Wildlife Act 1990_. See the Department of Agriculture Fisheries and Forestry (DAFF) website for terms and conditions of general licences www.gov.im/daff


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good info ... thanks for posting this.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I had no idea there was so much quarry, never mind they all had seasons!

good post


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't think many people actually know about when the hunting seasons are! very useful information this!









Cheers Luke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good info Jim


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Charles said:


> Good info ... thanks for posting this.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks that is really useful information


----------

